# Беларусь > Минская область > Жодино >  Прогноз погоды в Жодино

## JAHolper



----------


## alice

Какие фотографии сюда заливать: парковка в неустановленном месте(лучше  всего с номерами), выброс мусора куда попало(в идеале запечатлеть того,  кто выбрасывает), распитие спиртных в неустановленных местах, драки и  т.д. Всё что за душу цепляет.

----------

